# Contractor's license C-55 for Water Conditioning



## IsopureWater (Nov 19, 2014)

So we are thinking of expanding our services to installation and maintenance of residential water softeners and reverse osmosis systems in California. What kind of licensing is required or is there any? I've heard that you need a Specialty Contractors License C-55 from the CSLB but I'm unsure if it's for certain kinds of jobs or a requirement for pulling permits. I have access to a general building contractors license, will that work? 

We plan to just to do installs for residential users at the moment.


----------



## IsopureWater (Nov 19, 2014)

Also does a general contractor license qualify?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A C-55 is a very very limited licence that does not let you do hardly anything except install filtration systems. You are limited to the pipe and fittings required to connect to the water and drainage system only.

A C-36 will let you do anything related to plumbing and piping.

A B-1 will let you do framing only or framing and a minimum of 2-non related trades on the same job.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

C-55 - Water Conditioning Contractor

California Code of Regulations
Title 16, Division 8, Article 3. Classifications

A water conditioning contractor installs water conditioning equipment with the use of only such pipe and fittings as are necessary to connect the water conditioning equipment to the water supply system and to by-pass all those parts of the water supply system within the premises from which conditioned water is to be excluded.

Authority cited: Sections 7008 and 7059, Reference: Sections 7058 and 7059 (Business and Professions Code)

C-36 - Plumbing Contractor

California Code of Regulations
Title 16, Division 8, Article 3. Classifications

A plumbing contractor provides a means for a supply of safe water, ample in volume and of suitable temperature for the purpose intended and the proper disposal of fluid waste from the premises in all structures and fixed works. This classification includes but is not limited to:

(a)Complete removal of waste from the premises or the construction and connection of on-site waste disposal systems;

(b)Piping, storage tanks and venting for a safe and adequate supply of gases and liquids for any purpose, including vacuum, compressed air and gases for medical, dental, commercial and industrial uses;

(c)All gas appliances, flues and gas connections for all systems including suspended space heating units. This does not include forced warm air units;

(d)Water and gas piping from the property owner's side of the utility meter to the structure or fixed works;

(e) Installation of any type of equipment to heat water, or fluids, to a temperature suitable for the purposes listed in this section, including the installation of solar equipment for this purpose; and

(f)The maintenance and replacement of all items described above and all health and safety devices such as, but not limited to, gas earthquake valves, gas control valves, back flow preventors, water conditioning equipment and regulating valves.

Authority cited: Sections 7008 and 7059, Reference: Sections 7058 and 7059 (Business and Professions Code)

B - General Building Contractor

Business & Professions Code
Division 3, Chapter 9. Contractors, Article 4. Classifications

7057. (a) Except as provided in this section, a general building contractor is a contractor whose principal contracting business is in connection with any structure built, being built, or to be built, for the support, shelter, and enclosure of persons, animals, chattels, or movable property of any kind, requiring in its construction the use of at least two unrelated building trades or crafts, or to do or superintend the whole or any part thereof.

This does not include anyone who merely furnishes materials or supplies under Section 7045 without fabricating them into, or consuming them in the performance of the work of the general building contractor.

(b) A general building contractor may take a prime contract or a subcontract for a framing or carpentry project. However, a general building contractor shall not take a prime contract for any project involving trades other than framing or carpentry unless the prime contract requires at least two unrelated building trades or crafts other than framing or carpentry, or unless the general building contractor holds the appropriate license classification or subcontracts with an appropriately licensed specialty contractor to perform the work. A general building contractor shall not take a subcontract involving trades other than framing or carpentry, unless the subcontract requires at least two unrelated trades or crafts other than framing or carpentry, or unless the general building contractor holds the appropriate license classification. The general building contractor may not count framing or carpentry in calculating the two unrelated trades necessary in order for the general building contractor to be able to take a prime contract or subcontract for a project involving other trades.

(c) No general building contractor shall contract for any project that includes the "C-16" Fire Protection classification as provided for in Section 7026.12 or the "C-57" Well Drilling classification as provided for in Section 13750.5 of the Water Code, unless the general building contractor holds the specialty license, or subcontracts with the appropriately licensed specialty contractor.

(Amended by Stats. 1997, Chapter 812 (SB 857).)


----------



## IsopureWater (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.isopurewater.com/The-Best-Reverse-Osmosis-System-For-Home We just started building our reverse osmosis systems from scratch. Let us know what you think!


----------

